
Email Recipient Sequencing can represent an unspoken corporate status - JimmyFips
https://www.writersunknown.com/article/recipient_sequencing/
======
JasonMote
Finally, someone willing to table the discussion... Very thought provoking,
and quite funny...

I manage a large team and I am very aware of this when I am pushing
instructions off to my team mates. Order of relevance I have found to be the
most practical.

